# Recommendations for cheap dental treatment?



## kndc9 (Mar 12, 2014)

Both my husband and I need some dental work. We live in Northern Cyprus but have been told it's much cheaper in Turkey. A return flight from here to Turkey can be as cheap as 70tl each. Doesn't matter where in Turkey.
The treatments needed include implants, a root canal treatment, some crowns and probably a few fillings.
I have looked online and found some turkish dental surgeries and think the prices are relatively cheap. But we have been told local smaller dental surgeries are just as good at a lower price. 
Can anyone recommend any good dentists with prices, the cheaper the better as long as the works good!
Also, would a weeks stay be long enough?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Mr. Erhan Ültan is popular with British expats in Akbuk. Phone number /snip/ Landline or /snip/ Mobile. He speaks good English and his email is /snip/.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> Mr. Erhan Ültan is popular with British expats in Akbuk. Phone number /snip/ Landline or /snip/ Mobile. He speaks good English and his email is /snip/.


Please do not post personal details - it's against forum rules.
You are welcome to PM the details to a member but please don't post them on the open forum.
Cheers. 
Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

PM me if you need details or do a web search. I am not advertising him as I don't know him. Just trying to help.


----------



## indirim (Mar 9, 2014)

The only and trustable place for you is 7 tepe university goztepe dental hospital in Istanbul. Cheap and excellent. I might guide you if you wish.


----------

